
DHH's Coding is Googling thread - startupdiscuss
https://twitter.com/tdierks/status/835912924329836545
======
benologist
That is an example of someone not retaining some mundane bit of data about a
language that they know they can look up at any time and know where to look.
Retaining this information would make them faster by the accumulated minutes
to go get the answer and return to what they were doing, but it's hard cause
you might use a lot of languages over a career.

The other kind of searching people do is mixing up stacks a lot every project,
more like being perpetually stuck in beginner classes nobody showed up to
teach. Sometimes it will be worth it.

------
CarolineW
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13739329](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13739329)
(33 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13740949](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13740949)
(9 comments)

It was also submitted another time, but there has been no discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13743772](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13743772)

